# [S] Phenom II X4 910e / 960T, Samsung SSD 470 64GB / Crucial M4 64GB



## cubeikon (1. April 2012)

Gude,

ich könnte meinen in die Jahre gekommenen PC mal wieder ein wenig auf Vordermann bringen und suche daher folgende Komponenten:
• AMD Phenom II X4 910e AM3 oder Phenom II X4 960T AM3
• Samsung SSD 470 64GB oder Crucial M4 64GB 


Gruß,
cube


----------

